# Where would you point out?



## SoupleCommeLeVent

Does this translate back to anything in hungarian? 
If so what is a better translation in english?

Thanks


----------



## Uncle Bob

Perhaps you could let us know what it is meant to mean in English! With a bit of context perhaps.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello SCLV,

I'm afraid there are several possibilities already for the first step (translating it back into Hungarian) but if the translations are right, I don't quite see, just like that, immediately, why it would translate back into English differently...?

Any context in particular that could help?


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

I don't know what it is meant to mean in English 

But the context is to do with asking questions, maybe asking too many questions?!


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

it actually means nothing in English


----------



## gorilla

I think you mean "Hová akarsz kilyukadni?" which means "What are you getting at?", "What are you suggesting?", "What do you mean?", "What are you aiming at?", "What is your point?"


----------



## Zsanna

You are probably right but then it is not a word by word translation from the original Hungarian. 
(It _could_ be a mixture of "What is your point?" and the Hungarian you suggest.)


----------

